

Ask HN: Current list of HN startups and spin-offs? - mr_twj

Could anyone provide a current list of HN spin-offs and YC funded startups? Or just add yourself if applicable, I would really appreciate it, thank you.
======
bl4k
This question comes up often, the answer should probably be in the FAQ. Here
are some links with lists of YC funded companies:

* An old version of the Wikipedia entry contained a list of YC funded companies. It was removed. It should probably be setup as a separate article (that would require finding some HNers who have some of the elusive wikipedia-power):

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Y_Combinator&o...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Y_Combinator&oldid=326326414)

* CrunchBase lists some of the investments on the YC page. It would be a good idea for those who have been funded to add themselves to this list and to fill their profiles in:

<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/y-combinator>

* There used to be a list on the about page, which you can see if you go to the Wayback Machine on archive.org:

<http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

for eg.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20070116090613/http://www.ycombin...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070116090613/http://www.ycombinator.com/faq.html)

[http://web.archive.org/web/20080415144853/http://ycombinator...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080415144853/http://ycombinator.com/about.html)

* This blog post contains a list plus stats, up to '09. He used the archive.org pages to extract a list of companies from each class:

[http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator...](http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator.html)

* This spreadsheet seems to be the most exhaustive list, and it also contains Techstars, fbFund etc.

[https://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=t_toYuVyy6fci0MAiIa...](https://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=t_toYuVyy6fci0MAiIaZ30A&hl=en#gid=20)

------
tgriesser
Don't know how current this is, nor how accurate but I've seen it posted
around here a few times.

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en#gid=0)

~~~
neuromancer2600
Yes, that's the list for the Y Combinator startups. Does anyone have a similar
thing for those coming from or first posted on hackernews? I guess this would
be all those weekend projects and "Please Rate My App" posts.

------
toisanji
for yc funded startups: <http://yclist.com/>

~~~
nhebb
It would be interesting to know what programming language(s) each of these
were written in.

------
mr_twj
Thanks, all comments were helpful.

